# Anyone Know Of A Good Junk Yard Near San Jose??



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

anyone? i need an ecu and 240SX MAF and maybe some other goodies


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there's some online yards... I think it's called junkyarddog.com or something... do a google search and you can find one. I got both my MAF and ECu off those sites...


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

WAHOO! :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey, how did it all work out for you?? just requested and they sent it??


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah, just send out a request and wait... don't jump on the first one cuz you can find quite a few and bargain a bit. some are shady but you can still deal with them as long as you stay on them to send out the tracking number as soon as they send the package...


----------

